# losing hope in my self as an freelance mua



## makeupbylindsey (Mar 8, 2011)

need to vent to people who im sure understand .I'm trying to get my name out there and put my foot in the door but it is so hard in central new jersey trying to bulid clients with not a big portfilo and people who think its a joke that im trying to be successful as a makeup artist I want to be a makeup artist so bad Its hard with no schooling around me and a full time job =[ . is there any tips or inspirtional stories someone can share


----------



## LC (Mar 10, 2011)

I said this on the other board, and I'll say it again.

  	PAY FOR ADVERTISING.

  	I tried "getting my foot in the door" several different ways, but frankly, it's not efficient.

  	People these days go straight to google and do a search for a makeup artist in their area. The only way to be seen over and over again is to pay for advertising. I wasted 4 years not doing this, and I'm kicking my self in the butt for not knowing this sooner.

  	places to start:

  	theknot.com
  	mywedding.com
  	makeupartistdirectory.com
  	google adwords

  	some of these may offer free profiles, but believe me, it pays to upgrade to the better profile.

  	I'm able to support my family and not need a second job and I attribute it ALL to paying for advertising. You can't afford to NOT do it.


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 17, 2011)

I definitely agree with LC - my SO does freelance computer work, and while word of mouth is wonderful, if you want to really increase the number of customers/clients you have, advertising is the way to go.  I think that, starting out, it's harder than it was 10 or 15 years ago to be able to build a sizable client base, if you don't advertise.


----------



## rblopez95 (Jul 25, 2011)

I found myself in this same position. Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------

